# Advice on the office of deacon



## kalawine (Nov 19, 2009)

Maybe I should have posted this thread in the prayer request section but I also wanted to ask for advice. I have recently been nominated for the office of deacon. Some other men and I are going through what I (jokingly) call "deacon interrogation" classes.  

First of all I covet your prayers as I enter this office. Also, if some of you other guys are Presbyterian deacons could I count on you for occasional help and guidance through this? The classes are great and our elders and current deacons are great guys that are willing to help. But I can use all the advice I can get as I have never held such an office before and don't know all the details that will be involved.  

Our Ruling Elder told me that everyone in our Church nominated me so I am sure to be voted in so don't get the idea that I'm getting the horse ahead of the cart. I have begun reaching out to some of our folks that are in rest homes and doing such things as that. I've also been taking my two sons with me to teach them to give some of their game playing time away.  Am I on the right track with those types of ministries?


----------



## rrfranks (Nov 19, 2009)

Kevin, I am not a deacon, but as the Associate Pastor of our church I do work with the Deacons very closely. It sure sounds like you are on the right track to me. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Kevin,

If God confirms your calling and gifting for this office and you understand and hold the great and mysterious doctrines of our faith in a clear conscience and you are leading an exemplary life, you are in for a real treat as a Deacon.

Remember, part of the training and examination process you are under now is to confirm that you are called for this- it is a lifetime call. It's not something you just do for a year and then set aside, so you need to be sure that God is calling you to a lifetime of leadership and service in this way.

This office is a great one, very influential one with special rewards here and in Heaven for those who use it well.

It is a governing, leadership office in our denomination composed of godly men being drawn out to work together- and I think we are close to the biblical model for it.

There is a forum for deacons only. And, if by God's grace, you are appointed there, please do use that for the confidential advice and interaction you seek.


----------



## kalawine (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you both gentlemen, for the encouragement and the advice. I will look at that forum you speak of if/when I am elected. Sounds like a good thing.


----------



## coramdeo (Nov 19, 2009)

I think involving your sons is a wonderful idea. Some of my fondest memories of my dad are of watching him serve as a deacon and later as an elder. Praying for your journey.


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 19, 2009)

Great news, Kevin! Praying!

One thing I would recommend of any Office nominee is that they honestly and thoroughly examine themselves as to whether they are qualified and called to the Office. Church members are often unaware of marital and family disqualifications, as well as stewardship issues that may affect one's calling. I have been nominated many times by many people to Church Office by folks who were unaware that I am a divorcee. While I appreciated their confidence in me, that confidence doesn't override scriptural qualifications. I would never want to hold the Bride of Christ up to such scandal and notoriety as having a divorcee occupy her Offices.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 19, 2009)

Sounds good, Kevin. I would just echo what others have said... that even if your election is a shoo-in, the real issue during the training class time is to determine whether or not God has called you to this particular office.

When I was ordained a deacon the decision was mostly based on the type of work I happened to be doing in the church at that time. A few years in, it became clear my heart was not so much in it and my gifts seemed more elder-like. My church and I were able to make adjustments, but I wish I'd examined things more closely from the start.

Deacon, elder, neither. All are good and can be equally pleasing to God. Consider which he's calling you to.


----------



## Edward (Nov 19, 2009)

Brad said:


> Great news, Kevin! Praying!
> 
> One thing I would recommend of any Office nominee is that they honestly and thoroughly examine themselves as to whether they are qualified and called to the Office. Church members are often unaware of marital and family disqualifications, as well as stewardship issues that may affect one's calling. I have been nominated many times by many people to Church Office by folks who were unaware that I am a divorcee. While I appreciated their confidence in me, that confidence doesn't override scriptural qualifications. I would never want to hold the Bride of Christ up to such scandal and notoriety as having a divorcee occupy her Offices.



While divorce, depending on the circumstances, can be a disqualification, I would urge you not to arrogate to yourself the determination, but submit it to the elders for examination. The PCA has divorced and remarried pastors, deacons, and I think ruling elders (although none come to mind at the moment).


----------



## Mushroom (Nov 19, 2009)

Edward said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > Great news, Kevin! Praying!
> ...


A generation ago, it would never have happened. I've heard all the arguments about whether it was the man's fault or not, or that he'd repented since - but he remains a divorcee; God is sovereign over that. It's not a woman's fault she was born a woman - but she is still disqualified. It was not the fault of a Benjamanite that he was born such - but he could not serve as Priest. A divorced man in a Church office is a scandal that brings notoriety upon the Bride of Christ. A divorced man who loves her more than his own prestige will serve her in another capacity. And it is just as fulfilling and pleasing to the Lord.


----------



## sastark (Nov 20, 2009)

Remember the widows and orphans.


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 20, 2009)

Especially remember the widows on the list.


----------

